# Why is hard to find a walther p99



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys.

I am looking for buy a gun.. one of my optiones wass the p99... the glock, mp9, px4 are my optioness but I went to some guns shop here in miami and they dont have the gun...this make me think twice before buying one... why it is hard to find one?

I listen it is a good gun... similar to the glock, mp9...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, the P99 is a good gun.

The simplistic reason it is hard to find is that Smith & Wesson is the distributor of Walther guns in the US, and ever since S&W came out with their own version of the P99 (the M&P), Smith has lost interest in pushing the P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are easier to find now than they were a few years ago.

My local shop has 1, I see then at the gun shows now, and Academy Sports and Bass Pro Shops tend to carry them.


----------

